# passare di / da / per / a Roma



## luannante

Nella mia ridente cittadina passerà il giro d'Italia. L'evento è ovviamente molto pubblicizzato, ma sui manifesti troneggia a caratteri cubitali la scritta : " IL GIRO D'ITALIA PASSA DA QUA"... non si dovrebbe dire ..PASSA DI QUA ..oppure PASSA DA QUI?


----------



## piccolacoco

Sull'uso di qui o qua, ti consiglio di leggere un altro post di WR:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=160370&langid=14

Per quanto riguarda l'uso della preposizione semplice, di o da, "di qua" mi da il senso di moto per luogo. Quindi direi che "passa di qua" funzioni bene, anche se non credo che "da qua" sia sbagliato.
Ma nn hoaltre idee


----------



## piccolacoco

> Ma nn hoaltre idee


Autocorrezione: Ma non ho altre idee.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non credo che se "passa da qua" non è accettabile, esso lo diventi sostituendo "qui" a "qua".
Io direi "passa _di_ qua/qui".
Saluti.
GS


----------



## Mefite

Anch'io userei "passa *da qui". *Di qua lo useri se accompagnato dal per: "passa per di qua".


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Luannante 

Concordo con Giorgio: forse l'amico Sabatini Coletti può essere d'aiuto ...

*di [di] prep. *

*LOCUZIONI: avverbiali:*
*- in combinazione con avverbi di luogo*, _*di qui*, *di* sotto, *di *dietro_, espressioni di moto a luogo, stato in luogo, moto per luogo, per indicare una posizione rispetto a un termine anche non specificato: _*andiamo di là*_; *passa (per) di qua*; _vado* di* sopra_; 

Ciao


----------



## chlapec

Buongiorno,
Secondo il _Garzanti_ :

*da*
*7* in dipendenza da verbi che esprimono transito, passaggio, stabilisce un moto per luogo, talvolta sottintendendo un attraversamento con sosta: _passare dalla finestra_, _dal cortile_; _al ritorno passeremo da Torino_; _se resti in casa, passerò da te nel pomeriggio._

Allora, "passa da qui/qua" non sarebbe neanche scorretto, no_?_


----------



## italo_da_b

Ciao luanannte,
secondo me l'errore di fondo è da parte del committente del manifesto che se avesse voluto seguire una logica propagandistica avrebbe dovuto scrivere:

''Il giro d'Italia passa per ... (nome della tua ridente cittadina)''

e come si potrebbe fare se uno volesse dire:

''La processione di Pasqua passa da qua''

qualcuno potrebbe interpretarlo come

''La processione di Pasqua passalacqua'' che è una marca di caffè

Diamo anche più valore all'anniversario dell'Unità d'Italia!


----------



## Lituano

Salve amici! Secondo la dottoressa Vittoria De Rienzo ("Corriere della sera") sono correte tutte e quattro espressioni: DI QUA/ DI QUI/ DA QUA/ DA QUI  ("... dipende dal suono che preferisce chi le usa"). Saluti!


----------



## adicharlas

Volendo essere precisetti comunque "passa da qua" suona male anche per tutta l'abbondanza di A...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Chiedo scusa a tutti, e soprattutto alla Dott.ssa De Rienzo, che non conosco.

Io non riesco proprio a dire: "(*) Il Giro passa _di_ Milano", ma solo "...da Milano" o "... per Milano". 

Cogli avverbi, invece, trovo naturale l'uso di "di": "Passa di qui/là/qua/lì e vedrai che arrivi prima".

La grammatica di Serianni ce l'ho a casa: magari qualcuno potrebbe controllare lì.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Sono d`accordo con te, Adicharlas, "passa da qua" non suona  bene...
 Hai ragione anche tu, Giorgio, perche` il verbo "passare" in questo caso richiede le preposizioni DA o PER.  Anch`io direi: "Passare DA/PER Milano"...  A proposito della grammatica dell`egregio Serianni:   c`e` anche  l`espressione  DA LA` (in senso "da quel luogo").  Comunque anche a me pare che suoni meglio DI LA` e non DA LA`! 
E la dott.ssa Vittoria De Rienzo e` la condutrice della rubrica linguistica "Scioglilingua" del quotidiano "Corriere della sera".
Cordiali saluti!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Lit.

GS


----------



## adicharlas

Ciao Lituano 
Credo anch'io che i manifesti non corrispondano alle intenzioni degli autori (a meno che non fossero: che ne parlino, purché ne parlino! ).
Non rendono nemmeno tutta l'enfasi dell'attraversamento, forse...


----------



## Milkinis

Che differenza c'è tra:

Quando passi per Roma fatti sentire.
Quando passi a Roma fatti sentire.


----------



## whyofcourse

*Passare a* non suona molto bene quando si parla di un luogo, non credo che in questo contesto sia una forma corretta.

L'unica altra alternativa ampiamente accettata che mi viene in mente è *passare da*, che è perfettamente equivalente a *passare per*.

Ciò non toglie che frasi come "quando passi *a* prendermi?" siano corrette.


----------



## dôghen

Ciao Mikinis
come ha detto whyofcourse il verbo "passare" inteso come _andare attraverso_ o _transitare_ viene *di solito* accompagnato dalle preposizioni "da e "per".

In italiano però sia lo stato in luogo che il moto a luogo prevedono anche l'uso di "a" come in
 "il mese prossimo sarò a Roma" e "vado a casa mia prima di andare a scuola".

Il verbo "passare" può anche significare, in certi contesti "andare" "dirigersi" "fare un salto". In questi contesti dunque se richiede un moto a luogo non c'è motivo per cui non possa essere accompagnato dalla preposizione "a". Se sostituisci "passare" ai verbi dei miei esempi sopra, avrai frasi di senso compiuto e grammaticalmente corrette in cui "passare" è usato con "a". 

Infine, la differenza tra i due esempi da te proposti è solo a livello di implicatura, essendo entrambe corrette e accettabili, la seconda *forse* implicando una sosta maggiore a Roma ("per" implica attraversamento "a" moto o stato in luogo) ma qui siamo nel campo delle ipotesi personali....


----------



## Milkinis

Grazie a tutti e due delle vostre risposte. 
Specialmente la tua ultima frase dôghen spiega proprio quello che volevo sapere.


----------

